# CF Trim Installed



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Right *


very nice! and I almost can see you in the armrest


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

> That sucks. Did you get it all out and did you end up going to one of those do-it-yourself car washes with the power washers?


First I went to the diy power wash place. I did the power wash under the car and in the wheel wells. Then I went to my Gram's and reversed up those ramps and shimmied under the car, washing by hand, with gloves of course! In the front I couldn't drive up on the ramps so I used the old fashioned jack. I can still smell it, but surely not as bad as it was!

I am loving the cf trim! The steering wheel piece would be great!


----------

